# Are the signs of releasing babies in all livebearers the same?



## batgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

Good afternoon again, everyone. I was wondering. Does anyone know about how long the gestation for guppies is? I have preggers female that are looking kid of big. I was wondering if they acted the same as other live bearers (like my mollies, and platys) when they were going into labour and if anyone had a ny pictures of any that are about to pop. I'd like something to attempt to compare the girls to... they are looking kinda big and have a black spot behind their stomachs (babies?). Everyone is about pregnant all at the same time it seems. And they all look like they're about to pop. My mollies are HUGE, the platy seems to be getting there, and the guppies are pretty big also. Any advice, is again, enormously appreciated! 

Havea great day and happy fishing


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think so. With guppies you can often see the eyes in the gravid spot just before they are born. Mums all hide and try to find private spots.
Sometimes a fish will deliver all the fry at one sitting and some will do it over several days.Some fish arch their backs and some don't .It is kind of like people- some pop out the kid real fast and others have several days of labor.
Guppies gestate for 3-4 weeks- sometimes a bit longer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

pretty much. if the fish is lookin squarish when u look down on her, she is ready to pop. sometimes they like to laze at the bottom. sure sign of them being ready is if there is a male in the tank.....you'll find him chasing after the female tryin to eat the fry as she has them.


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

batgrl said:


> Good afternoon again, everyone. I was wondering. Does anyone know about how long the gestation for guppies is? I have preggers female that are looking kid of big. I was wondering if they acted the same as other live bearers (like my mollies, and platys) when they were going into labour and if anyone had a ny pictures of any that are about to pop. I'd like something to attempt to compare the girls to... they are looking kinda big and have a black spot behind their stomachs (babies?). Everyone is about pregnant all at the same time it seems. And they all look like they're about to pop. My mollies are HUGE, the platy seems to be getting there, and the guppies are pretty big also. Any advice, is again, enormously appreciated!
> 
> Havea great day and happy fishing



Hi Btgl,

I own female guppies and platys and both act the same way when they are about to drop. 

First of all, as the others have said look from above and you will definitely see a squaring off of the abdomen. 

But my females when they are ready to drop within 24 hours they start to hide in my fake and real plants trying to get some privacy to have their babies and when another fish swims by she chases them away.

Also I have seen some females just hang out by my heater. 

Usually after I have seen these signs the babies drop with a day.

Good Luck.
John


----------

